# Bay Flats Lodge - "Keys to Wintertime Trophy Trout Success"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
February 15, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
While remaining firmly fixed in one wading spot all day, you may suddenly realize that you have become immovable, and that you are incapable of yielding to your emotions or surroundings. If you have found yourself in this state at any time throughout your years of wade fishing, then you probably are also painfully aware of the inherent toll that working an extremely small portion of water for long periods of time can have upon your willingness to maintain the magnitude of persistence required in search of that one prized fish, especially given the ever changing weather and wind conditions encountered during wintertime months. All trophy trout anglers know this sensation, but all have learned at some point that such perseverance can certainly pay high dividends at the end of the day.

For the artificial bait enthusiasts out there, I canâ€™t stress enough the importance of you beginning your initial fishing session each day utilizing the bait you have decided upon as the one you happen to have the most confidence in. This might be the bait that has historically proven to be most reliable or productive for you â€" youâ€™ve never caught more fish on any other lure. Or, this might be the bait that you feel most comfortable with because you have mastered the presentation of it to the fish. One of the more common remarks I hear from folks as to how they go about placing favoritism upon one particular bait is simply by color alone - they like one certain color over that of another. Regardless of your personal reasoning, it is imperative you learn to settle upon one high-confidence lure. Constant bait swapping compromises your attention to detail and reduces the total amount of time that your bait is actually in the water enticing the bite. When you feel extremely comfortable with what you are throwing, you will be more inclined to dish out the required amount of persistence when setting up for what could possibly turn out to be a long day at the trophy office.

For the most part, this winter has generally been rather mild. Outside of just a few minor occasions, we have been fortunate enough to not been confronted with abnormally large amounts of rainfall or miserable foul weather. However, we do seem to still be battling wind variations - sometimes several different wind scenarios in a single day. Such wind divergence can force you to make otherwise unnatural modifications in your repetition and rhythm, and can reap havoc on coastal water conditions in what may seem to be just a matter of minutes. Choosing a well protected fishing spot can help counteract the effects the wind might impose on you throughout the day. If the general area provides you with cover from some of the more predominant coastal wind patterns, then you will have a better chance at riding out whatever the day may throw at you with regards to wind variations and strengths. Depending on the underwater terrain and whatever surrounding structure may be present, the shallows sometime provide better wind protection over that of deeper water, but they too will become muddied given adequate time to do so. Taking the precautionary measures necessary to select a spot that affords you alternatives throughout the day so as to allow you to take advantage of casting into the cleanest, greenest water available will definitely enhance your opportunity to persist to the end â€" until you receive what could very well be the only prize-winning strike of the day.

Like the saying goes, â€œPatience is a virtue.â€ Some may never classify this old adage as serving of any relevance whatsoever to the sport of coastal angling, yet patience is not to be discounted. Keen patience is probably the single most powerful weapon in your arsenal that you will always have readily available to you, and should always be considered a key element in your perseverance to outwit, outmaneuver, and outlast that one premium wintertime trophy that youâ€™ve been standing in one place all day to catch on what may be the one single strike of the day.

All of us here at Bay Flats Lodge wish to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Until March 31st)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

Watch Our Latest Videos










Get In On Deer Season While Thereâ€™s Still Timeâ€¦
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
A mainly sunny sky. High 67F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies during the evening will give way to cloudy skies overnight. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 56F. Winds light and variable.
*Friday 50 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. High near 70F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds overnight. Low 63F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 77F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 67F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Strong offshore flow and elevated seas will persist through late morning across the nearshore waters, with strong offshore flow persisting through the afternoon across the offshore waters. As high pressure settles into Texas, winds will diminish further Wednesday evening. A weak flow onshore flow will resume through Thursday as high pressure slides east. A weak to moderate onshore flow Thursday night and Friday will gradually increase to at least moderate levels over the weekend, as a deep upper level storm system approaches the area. A weaker upper trough will impact the waters Thursday night and Friday, producing isolated to scattered showers and possible thunderstorms. After a quite Saturday, rain chances increase Sunday and Sunday night as the stronger upper trough impacts the waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 70.0 degrees
Seadrift 60.1 degrees
Port Aransas 66.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Indulge - Connect - Relax*


----------

